

Proper use of English could get a virus past security  - bootload
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18211-proper-use-of-english-could-get-a-virus-past-security.html

======
pmorici
I don't see how this is the huge problem they make it out to be. Since when do
people execute strings of random English text. It also isn't clear that they
did anything besides search texts for runs of valid machine code characters so
where is the complex engineering here?

------
devicenull
The problem I have with this is it still seems to require a decoder to
actually function properly. So, it becomes simple to just look for the
decoder, you don't even care about the "payload"

